# Monogram B-29 1/48 scale bomber propeller



## KINGZILLA (Aug 27, 2005)

Thiks is big!!! I recently picked up an opened kit of the 70s release and one of the propellers is very damaged,hope I'm not in the wrong forum and I'm new to the airplane hobby,but does anyone know where I could pick up one of these at a reasonable price? thanks


----------



## MightyMax (Jan 21, 2000)

Ask here or maybe another aircraft bulletin board if anyone has built the current repop.
You see the latest kit has two sets of props. The original kits props which are wrong for an atomic bomber and a set of new correct props. Someone may have used the new props which leaves the ones you need as spares. 
Aslo if you have a Hobby Lobby nearyou you could always just print out a 40% off coupon and buy the current kit for about 20.00. After you raid a prop you still have a complete B-29..

Just a thought

Max Bryant


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

ask on Hyperscale... www.hyperscale.com


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The kit is currently available again, I'd start with Revell Customer service.


----------

